# Opening day bow kills!



## Rubberback

Lets see them. Hogs, deer, rabbits, or whatever you got.


----------



## bobbyoshay

Buddy got a wabbit








I thought about a tree rat that was irritating me but let him walk


----------



## Rubberback

Nice! Rabbitt stew.. Nice shot.


----------



## spurgersalty

bobbyoshay said:


> Buddy got a wabbit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about a tree rat that was irritating me but let him walk


The squirrels are fun! Just kinda difficult to pull the carbons out when stuck in'em.

Â©


----------



## Rubberback

Thats it out of all you great white hunters we got one rabbitt.Man we're gonna starve to death.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Got this doe yesterday evening came in by herself...ran about 25yrds


----------



## bw-n-alvin

Hey F C, nice bag of groceries you got there!! That middle arrow looks broke off about 7 or 8".. that the one she tangled with?? What BH's you shoot? I know, alotta questions. But I got called to work out of town friday for about two weeks after planning all year for opening mornin.. Im just jelous thats all!!! Salute!


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Yea broke off in her if you look close it broke through both ribs just didn't get through the skin










I was shootin 3 blade NAP bloodrunners so far they have been pretty good couldn't believe I didn't get a pass through


----------



## Rubberback

Nice!! Now its bone time . Good luck Bro. Another nice shot.


----------



## Trouthunter

Young bucks, some hogs early but I had a nice buck about 60 yards moving my way...he changed his mind and the hogs left.

Hot in the river bottom and about the third time the mosquitoes tried to carry my Thermacell off I said heck with it and went back to the cabin lol.

TH


----------



## CASINGHAWK

Shot this 10 pointer on opening morning west of Victoria. Best buck with a bow for me so far. Didn't have to track much. Deer ran 20 yards.


----------



## j_ryman05

*Matagorda County 11 point*

Seen him opening day (afternoon) and spoked him off as i was walking to blind. Decided to go extra earlier this afternoon and it payed off.

Main frame 9 point with kickers off both G2. Pretty awesome shooting a deer like this 10 minutes from the house!


----------



## j_ryman05

*Matagorda County*

Another pic!


----------



## Calfroper81

Man that's a really nice buck jryman


----------



## Trouthunter

Good job guys...and the good news is that it will only get better.

TH


----------



## TxBrewer

Some nice deer there. Congrats.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Awesome job men!! both nice bucks but I love the cape on that nine...


----------



## capt.sandbar

Congrats on all of those kills. Both the bucks are great trophies! I killed a mosquito that would have possibly made B&C, but I smeared him on my arm... Next weekend lows in high 40's!!! Looking forward to that!!!


----------



## txjustin

j_ryman05 said:


> Another pic!


Where at in Matagorda County? I used to hunt on the Runnells Pierce Ranch.


----------



## DCAVA

Congrats on the bow kills!!


----------



## j_ryman05

txjustin said:


> Where at in Matagorda County? I used to hunt on the Runnells Pierce Ranch.[/
> 
> Van Vleck probably 5 miles as a crow flys from runnels south fence line.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Awesome bucks i wish, i wouldve seen the one ive been hunting maybe next week looks like it will be pretty good


----------



## koyhoward

Good looking bucks guys. I saw a pretty decent 9 that I definitely would've shot but I never got him closer than about 65 yards. Back out next weekend!


----------



## devil1824

I hunted in the morning and saw around 20 hogs at least 40yds. Off. Out of range for the recurve. Rained out saturday night. 

Good job guys!


----------



## Justin_Time

One of our lease members just sent me this pic. He stuck this brute this morning after everyone had left the lease from hunting all weekend.


----------



## whalerguy28

dang good deer^^^^


----------



## devil1824

That's a beautiful buck!!


----------



## Chunky

Nice bucks, and doe and bunny of course.

I got invited to a new lease at the last minute. I spent the weekend setting up spots and getting ready. Did not even get to sit a hunt yet. But...my time is coming. 

Congrats on those early successes.


----------



## saltwatersensations

Two pigs with the new bow, and two with the rifle. Was gonna stay until wednesday but screw the rain, mud, mosquitos, ants, and chiggers......I got tore up by the bugs. Saw two small bucks and a few does way too far.


----------



## Griffin

Nice pics guys! I just got back in town from DC heading to the lease (Zapata) Wednesday, can't wait!!


----------



## AirbornXpress

*My sons got me beat*



CASINGHAWK said:


> Shot this 10 pointer on opening morning west of Victoria. Best buck with a bow for me so far. Didn't have to track much. Deer ran 20 yards.
> View attachment 788233
> View attachment 788241


But that's the way it's should be hwell:
Got mine at the family farm in Weimar. Gonna get him aged and scored for the Sandy Creek Wildlife Management Area in a couple of weeks. 
117 lbs. field dressed I think 5.5 years old.


----------



## Huntnfish

Ended up with a doe and a cull 7 point. Hunting was slow and got both mine Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Rubberback

Huntnfish said:


> Ended up with a doe and a cull 7 point. Hunting was slow and got both mine Sunday afternoon.


Doesn't sound slow to me. Good kill.


----------



## SurfShark

*Friend shot this one Monday!*

Panhandle MuleDeer still in velvet.


----------



## aggieanglr

Wasn't opening day but gotta brag for a buddy. How about this for a Brazos County free range archery







buck?


----------



## bollomb

helluva buck!!!


----------



## capt.sandbar

That's a Brazos river deer... At least not far from it. Lot's of good deer on that river!!


----------



## Rack Ranch

OMG!! hellofa buck..



aggieanglr said:


> Wasn't opening day but gotta brag for a buddy. How about this for a Brazos County free range archery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buck?


----------



## ML56

airbornxpress said:


> But that's the way it's should be hwell:
> Got mine at the family farm in Weimar. Gonna get him aged and scored for the Sandy Creek Wildlife Management Area in a couple of weeks.
> 117 lbs. field dressed I think 5.5 years old.


Great looking deer Cuz!-Mike


----------



## pierce2901

j_ryman05 said:


> Another pic!


Prettiest thing about that picture is your wife.........lol


----------



## Rubberback

Hey Aggieangler is this the same buck. This guy I think came by my farm today & bought some quail & quail eggs & showed me this 16 point 167 class deer from the area you were talking about. What a small world. Is his name Ross? I swear I couldn't believe this. He pulled these horns out & I thought he!! I've seen this deer on a thread I started. Unreal! The guy had been to my farm before & purchased eggs & quail before. WOW!


----------



## 9121SS

Looks the same to me! That's cool!


----------



## Rubberback

9121SS said:


> Looks the same to me! That's cool!


It is. He pulled the horns out & I thought he!! I've seen those antlers before. Sure enough it was here on this thread. Pretty weird! I had met this guy a few weeks prior. He came by & bought some quail & eggs. Then yesterday he came back by for some more quail eggs & pulled the horns out. Nice bow kill for sure.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Rubberback said:


> Then yesterday he came back by & pulled the horns out.


If I had shot that buck with a bow on either low fence or large acreage high fence I would be toting it around and showing it too!


----------



## Rubberback

Whitebassfisher said:


> If I had shot that buck with a bow on either low fence or large acreage high fence I would be toting it around and showing it too!


I hear ya! He killed it on his small farm.


----------

